# 250 fish , 4 trips



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Well the male whites where running before all the rains hit....water temp was 54 to 57, water murky, now it looks horrible, gonna be a week or so before it clears....hope to get on some females but if not the ol black bass better hide.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice. Good looking mess of fish and a very nice aluminum boat.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bruce, here is a better pic of it, going on 12 yrs old.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow that's a load for sure.... fun catchn then the work begins when its cleaning time then toy get to enjoy them.... yeap like the float too....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great catch and nice pics too!
That 90 is a great engine. I had one for many years.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice catch, what river?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fish cleaning*

Wow! hope you got several sharp Filet Knives ready to go...


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

postman said:


> nice catch, what river?


+1

?

Twg


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Can't break the code, but thanks for the reply I guess.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, and I love your boat. Great job!!!


----------

